# I think I'm done.



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

You know there comes a time when clarity and compassion come together. 
This weekends hunt was an eventfull moment in my life. 
Deep thick woods. Old mossback buck with 6" outside the ear spread in a county that don't really harbor many of those animals shows himself. Dark grey face with dark circles around his eyes. He stands there at 50 yards and he is somewhat obstructed by brush and long grass. I pic my shot and pull the trigger at his breast bone with and exit out behind his left shoulder. I could tell I hit him by his actions and he bolted. I waited, held my breath and tried to stop the rapid heartbeat. 
When I went to where he was standing there was a huge pile of white fluffy hair there.. I wondered if I might shot a little low and just grazed him. But I saw which way he ran and decided to give chase. I found blood within 30 yards and commenced for the next 24 hours to give chase. I found piles of blood from dime size to pools saucer size. Atleast 300 or more thru some of the thickest stuff there. I think while crawling thru the thorn bushes and brush i got some bigfoot poo on my knee. i never thought an animal shot could go so far. I marked my spot at dark I stopped and went back to the ranch house for the night. This morning I went to continue my search I figured him dead and maybe eatin by the yotes. I crawled thru ,under and over everything in my way on his minute blood trail. At least 1000 yards from where he was shot there he stood 10 yards in front of me. A big gaping hole in his right rear hind quarter. And 1/2 a tail. It seems the bullet hit a twig and deflected and just wounded him. It wasn't a lethal shot. Just a hole in his ham and a butchered tail. He stood there and looked at me. I had my .45 in hand. I couldn't do it. He was beautiful. Old and grey, at least 27 inches wide and had lived hidden all these years. And I shot him in the ***. I let him walk. He walked with a limp off into the brush. It was like he was telling me something. Like. I'm almost done anyway. Let me finish it. 
True story yesterday. Dam. :redface:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Man I've got so much to say but I'm not. That's a hell of a deal. I hope that wide guy heals and lives though.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

It's wasn't a lethal wound. I stood there and looked him in the eye. I couldn't do it. But we met face to face. Eye to eye. I'll never forget it.


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

I know EXACTLY they way you felt. Passed on a deer of a lifetime several years back. Eye to eye with less than 30 minutes left in the season. Sunlight on the rack while he was walking thru a clearing with three does less than 30 yards. Maybe I can get one of the offspring.


----------



## TopAholic (Mar 11, 2005)

Not to add insult to injury but if the buck does survive most likely he will never sport that same headgear you remember due to the injury. bright side he will prolly be a freak nasty !


----------



## Overloaded (Apr 6, 2012)

Probably die from infection. Makes me sick.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Ummm I don't deer hunt but letting a wounded animal walk off is pretty irresponsible/mean. What if he gets an infection and suffers for a month.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm sure he has survived worse wounds in his long years fighting over does. A hole in his rump from a deflected bullet that took off part of his tail. I've hunted for 50 years now. I know when to dispatch an animal. You didn't look him in the eye at 10 yards. As much as i would have loved to have the trophy, He deserved to live out the rest of his years. He will be coyote food in a couple years anyway.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Good your done*



Overloaded said:


> Probably die from infection. Makes me sick.


Even my mom told me long ago
Never leave a wounded animal alone to suffer
Makes me sick
Horrible story
Hopefully your done forever


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

coyotes will finish him in no time -not a good way to die


----------



## Trout green (Aug 25, 2012)

You give hunters a bad name for actions like this and to think you would post this as your do


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I think if you all read my post it wasn't that bad. He will be fine. The kinetic energy of the round was lost when it hit the twig. It splintered the bullet. There was no bad wound per say. I followed blood drops. And small saucer shaped places where he must have sat down. If you Internet cowboys would have been there and actually witnessed the act. Then you would understand. It wasn't his day.


----------



## ReelBigFish79 (Aug 31, 2013)

Agreed. You should be done. That's pretty cowardly. It's not like he can go down to the vet and get help. He is most likely going to suffer. Even if the infection doesn't kill him. Predators probably will when he is weak.........

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Man people are judging this guy pretty harshly!! I'm not going to say he was right or wrong but he was there and we weren't! If he has 50+ years hunting experience is say he would know if it was a lethal wound or not. I'm thinking you weren't very confident in your pistol shooting or you probably would of tried to finish him off.


----------



## I got the hook up (Feb 28, 2009)

It wasn't a lethal shot? it was lethal enough to produce 300 dime/saucer size pools of blood. The deer is dead by now. I cannot believe you did not finish the job you started or at least attempt to with the .45 and I cannot believe you would come home and post your pathetic story on 2cool. Maybe you should just take up bird watching, it's probably a better fit for you.


----------



## ReelBigFish79 (Aug 31, 2013)

If his experience in 50 years is to let a wounded animal suffer, he didn't learn much. I agreed with his statement. He should be done. What he did by his own admission was immoral at best.......

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Tell me you're trolling...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Lots of haters. Either he kills it, coyotes kill it or he lives. You really think you are doing him a favor by killing it and eating it? Lol. Doesn't sound like a fun way to go. If y'all feal sorry for it, you might want to give up hunting too.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok. I'm done messin with the newbies. Look at my post count. Read my fictional stories that have been posted here for years. I shot a doe. I'm gunna make sausage out of it. Lol. I'm eating a sourdough rubin right now laughing my *** off .... If you know Johnny quest. You know it's a story. First clue was 27 inches. Lol nobody would pass that up unless they are gay. Lol:slimer:
Hey. Happy thanksgiving holidays guys. Upcoming episode soon. Lol...


----------



## big fish man (Apr 18, 2013)

come on give the man a break. most of you would do the same thing. don't lie


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hook, Line and Sinker!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

You would think they got it with the Bigfoot poo on my knee. Face palm. I noticed that most have less than 100 posts. Hey get involved. There is a world of fun to be had out there.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> Tell me you're trolling...


Yes


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Tell them the story about when you shot that rat's front leg off.


----------



## Joker74 (Aug 19, 2009)

That is funny as hell! Johnny you pulled out a few tree huggers on that one! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReelBigFish79 (Aug 31, 2013)

Well. That's pretty funny. Except the fact that only the first portion will end up on the anti hunting sites. Congrats on the doe. A lot of people don't pay a lot of attention to who writes the posts......

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

. I'm good. Real good. Dam I almost feel as good as Mastercylinder. Lol


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

troutredfish said:


> Tell them the story about when you shot that rat's front leg off.


Andrew lets don't em started again. Lol


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

ReelBigFish79 said:


> Well. That's pretty funny. Except the fact that only the first portion will end up on the anti hunting sites. Congrats on the doe. A lot of people don't pay a lot of attention to who writes the posts......
> 
> Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


See that's where your wrong. They make it front page news that hunter turns ethical towards animals and ill be a hero. They will think their winning their stupid little war. :slimer:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Just how do you score a 27 point buck Norway rat, anyway?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Ohh so you're not an unethical hunter, just an internet troll.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Kenner21 said:


> Ohh so you're not an unethical hunter, just an internet troll.


Four thousand posts here and you're just now figuring that out?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Guess I should start paying attention


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I had fun. Didn't you. You don't even hunt and I got you blood flowing. Dam I'm good.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Wondering if the story was true, and if the OP is now worried that the GW might be looking into wasting of game?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Y'all been feeding Record Rack and C'mere Queer Randall?


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I had fun. Didn't you. You don't even hunt and I got you blood flowing. Dam I'm good.


You are right! Absolute brilliance


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I had fun. Didn't you. You don't even hunt and I got you blood flowing. Dam I'm good.


I don't hunt deer. :spineyes: I assume you were talking to me, who knows.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I figured it was a troll session.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

sweenyite said:


> I figured it was a troll session.


I thought the same thing after reading the initial story.

A real hunter would have dispatched the buck regardless of the "eye contact". If a hunter is compassionate in that sense, he should stay on the porch.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Joker74 said:


> That is funny as hell! Johnny you pulled out a few tree huggers on that one! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tree Huggers? I know this was a troll post but these people defending the deer are far from tree huggers. I believe in a quick humane dispatch of the animals I hunt, If God forbid I wound one, no matter how small the wound, I will do my best to get the animal down. Call me a tree hugger if that makes you feel like a big man.


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, a bunch of you guys are idiots. Iv read enough of Johnnys stories to pick out that it was fake from a mile away. The guy just has a way of painting pictures with words to get you thinking, that's all. Quit being butt hurt and get over it.


----------



## ReelBigFish79 (Aug 31, 2013)

That's a little like saying that because I'm well read in microbiology, you're an idiot for not understanding it.......

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

BigGarwood said:


> Wow, a bunch of you guys are idiots. Iv read enough of Johnnys stories to pick out that it was fake from a mile away. The guy just has a way of painting pictures with words to get you thinking, that's all. Quit being butt hurt and get over it.


again, it takes brilliance to come up with fake stories - very impressive!


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

Great story! wasn't there one once about the big buck behind the Buccee's in Luling
?


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Quest,

I guess you are going to have to resort back to you rat killing stories.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> Actually, read his previous post, he kinda took a side.....neutrally, but his point was undderstood, and I agree with him.
> 
> Â©


Here. Pretty clear where he stands on "the spirit" of the entire thread.



StinkBait said:


> Tree Huggers? I know this was a troll post but these people defending the deer are far from tree huggers. I believe in a quick humane dispatch of the animals I hunt, If God forbid I wound one, no matter how small the wound, I will do my best to get the animal down. Call me a tree hugger if that makes you feel like a big man.


Â©


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

captain sandbar said:


> First and foremost, I don't, in this thread or any other, profess to be a teller of tales, or an author of fine fiction. That said, this thread doesn't deserve my best prose, my fine sir! And secondly, you are taking sides, so at least have the balls to say so!


I was implying I didn't want to pick sides in the great internet spelling and grammar competition of 2013, being that neither of you were going to be likely winners. You can however view the side I chose to stand on concerning the topic of letting a wounded deer walk away. It is post #41 above yours. I also included it below for your convenience.



StinkBait said:


> Tree Huggers? I know this was a troll post but these people defending the deer are far from tree huggers. I believe in a quick humane dispatch of the animals I hunt, If God forbid I wound one, no matter how small the wound, I will do my best to get the animal down. Call me a tree hugger if that makes you feel like a big man.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

llred said:


> Quest,
> 
> I guess you are going to have to resort back to you rat killing stories.


Makes me wonder now, have those all been lies all along also???:cheers:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We need to have a butthurt meter available on here.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*I'm Dyin Here Guys.. Quit it....*



dwilliams35 said:


> Just how do you score a 27 point buck Norway rat, anyway?


My Guess would be Length Plus Girth. Just Sayin..


----------



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

I am laughing my *** off! Funny thread


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

We have what's called the second amendment. That gives me every right to say what ever I want. 90% of the folks here know I write fiction a lot. If you couldn't tell from the 27" spread or from the Bigfoot poo on my knee then you must be mighty gulable. My stories can take up a full page or they might be a short story like this one. But to my regulars. They are entertaining and they get a laugh. Where is that meter Blake. Hook it up...
I'm fixin ta write another one about the the **** caught in the trap by the nose. Just saying.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> We have what's called the second amendment. That gives me every right to say what ever I want. 90% of the folks here know I write fiction a lot. If you couldn't tell from the 27" spread or from the Bigfoot poo on my knee then you must be mighty gulable. My stories can take up a full page or they might be a short story like this one. But to my regulars. They are entertaining and they get a laugh. Where is that meter Blake. Hook it up...
> I'm fixin ta write another one about the the **** caught in the trap by the nose. Just saying.


Correction, 1st Amendment JQ, and that only applies to situations where mods see fit. Mont, and the mod group,(which you know) have the power to censure anything he/they feel like......IE..."trolling". Which happens to be a forum rule.....Just saying

Â©


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> We have what's called the second amendment. That gives me every right to say what ever I want. 90% of the folks here know I write fiction a lot. If you couldn't tell from the 27" spread or from the Bigfoot poo on my knee then you must be mighty gulable. My stories can take up a full page or they might be a short story like this one. But to my regulars. They are entertaining and they get a laugh. Where is that meter Blake. Hook it up...
> I'm fixin ta write another one about the the **** caught in the trap by the nose. Just saying.


For the third time - you are truly brilliant! Fooling almost everyone here! Very impressive use of your time!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I love a good story, and have even stretched a few for dramatic effect on occasion.

As far as letting a wounded deer walk away. I normally try and finsih any wounded animal, but I was not there to see the extent of the wound or the condition of the deer. In any case, it's a choice made by the guy who was there. I won't judge the decision made, I live by my own code of ethics and make those kind of choices at the time they come up.

I did enjoy the story, and the following opinions.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

I gave him some red for you Stink, after I quit laughing!:headknock:cheers:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I gave him some green! That Butthurt Meter already needs a valve job!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

StinkBait said:


> Tree Huggers? I know this was a troll post but these people defending the deer are far from tree huggers. I believe in a quick humane dispatch of the animals I hunt, If God forbid I wound one, no matter how small the wound, I will do my best to get the animal down. Call me a tree hugger if that makes you feel like a big man.


So if you were to bump one with your truck, you would go all out Rambo on it? :biggrin:


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Red AND green, tis the season I guess! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> So if you were to bump one with your truck, you would go all out Rambo on it? :biggrin:


No! I would back up and bump his arse harder!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

StinkBait said:


> No! I would back up and bump his arse harder!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


That a Boy! LOL


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

So, what happens if you give a red and a green to the same post? Does the internet implode?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Lol.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> We have what's called the second amendment. That gives me every right to say what ever I want. 90% of the folks here know I write fiction a lot. If you couldn't tell from the 27" spread or from the Bigfoot poo on my knee then you must be mighty gulable. My stories can take up a full page or they might be a short story like this one. But to my regulars. They are entertaining and they get a laugh. Where is that meter Blake. Hook it up...
> I'm fixin ta write another one about the the **** caught in the trap by the nose. Just saying.


"My regulars"???........


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> So, what happens if you give a red and a green to the same post? Does the internet implode?


A puppy dies.

Â©


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Brete said:


> "My regulars"???........


Yes believe it or not I do have a few friends that like the stories.
I can't y'all ain't read about that poor **** yet ;-)


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Yes believe it or not I do have a few friends that like the stories.


yeah, we just don't like the trail of dead puppies you leave behind..


----------

